# Can't Get Remote Control To Work After Changing Batteries



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

The batteries in our remote control for the furnace/AC unit (Carrier) died on the weekend. We changed them and it worked when doing a quick test. Later that night we went to turn on the furnace and the remote will not work at all now. We've tried different batteries and nothing. We put the new batteries in, press the reset button and nothing.
Any idea? I can't believe something this simple is giving us grief.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Did you check or clean the little metal things in the remote? Make sure they are not bent the wrong way and have no debris on them. Maybe clean with a q-tip and some alcohol.

Linda


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

jt-mt-21rs said:


> The batteries in our remote control for the furnace/AC unit (Carrier) died on the weekend. We changed them and it worked when doing a quick test. Later that night we went to turn on the furnace and the remote will not work at all now. We've tried different batteries and nothing. We put the new batteries in, press the reset button and nothing.
> Any idea? I can't believe something this simple is giving us grief.


Long shot, but did you try resetting everything the same way as done for the air conditioner? Disconnect both AC & DC power to trailer, then reconnect & see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That remote has been nothing short of a pain the the a-- for me. I keep going through batteries the last time I used it the AC would not come on until I turned it off then waited then turned it back on. I think it gets confused some times. When ever I get a chance i'm going to add a stat to the trailer and store the remote until I sell the trailer someday.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

You might try to re-set the units by sticking a pencil tip in the hole in the back side of the remote. If your Carrier is the same as mine. Works like a charm but you have to point it dead on the sensor and hear the beeps - even if the remote says the correct mode.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

It's not that it won't control the unit. That part used to work fine as long as it was pointed in the right direction.
The problem is I don't get any LED display on the remote at all. There are two springs on either side of the batteries and they don't look dirty. The thing is only a year old.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

The last time that I changed the batteries in the remote, mine wouldn't work also. After about three hours of trying to figure it out, I took the batteries out and found that I had put them in incorrectly.














The labeling the remote is really hard for these old eyes to see.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

After each use of the remote I cover the sensor with my hand and turn it off.
The batteries will last a heck of a lot longer if they are not always working the display.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Can someone that has their TT at home tell me if the remote will turn on if it isn't close to the A/C unit? i.e. In the house.
Or do you have to have it pointed at the unit when you press the reset button for it to work?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to check and in our 25rss if I go past the fridge and aim the remote at the A/C it dos not work (about 5 feet). But if I sit on the bed in the slide it works only with my arm extended pointing at the A/C. I hope this helps. James


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

So the remote doesn't turn on - no display of temp, mode, fan speed etc? Or the A/C doesn't turn on?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jt-mt-21rs said:


> Or do you have to have it pointed at the unit when you press the reset button for it to work?


Hmm, that's an interesting question. Like GarethsDad, I always have to extend my arm from the bed to get the remote to communicate with the control unit, but I've always been standing or sitting at the dinette when changing batteries and hitting the reset button. I would assume that the remote does not have to be pointed toward the control unit when resetting, BUT, ya never know - this particualr remote is a bit quirky. I guess it can't hoit to point it up there while resetting.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I was recently in an 08 Outback and it no longer had the Carrier V system or this remote. It had a Dometic with a standard wall thermostat. I personally am very pleased with mine and have had no trouble with it.

The remote must be pointed at the head unit with an uninterrupted direct line of sight, and be within it's range limit. The range seems to be the inside length of our trailers or less. Some folks report only a few feet. The remote display should be on if it's powered-up and working properly. You should get confirming beeps from the head unit when pressing the remote buttons.

A rudimentary review for some of the newbies that may be reading this.

Good luck.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

The way I read the problem is the remote itself has no power, e.g. the lcd display shows nothing and pushing any buttons has no effect. It should at least have a display.

1. I would turn on the AC/heat using the emergency switch located on the ceiling unit.
2. Check if there's any display reading on the remote.
3. If not, change the batteries again using known good batteries, taken from something else that is 
working correctly.
4. If still not working, throw remote against a good solid object like the floor or a wall.
5. Go buy a new remote or a wall thermostat .

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Unbelievable!









I type a post commenting on the above after playing with the remote for an hour last night... gave up in frustration... still wasn't working....walk over to the kitchen counter (in the house - not the trailer) where the remote is sitting and press the button for the hell of it and guess what... the friggin' thing turns on.







So to answer my question... no it doesn't have to be pointing at the unit.

I may be looking at a thermostat mod in my future.







I'm not sure a remote is really needed. The heat or a/c wakes me up every time it comes on anyways so getting up out of bed to adjust the temp won't kill me.

Thanks for the ideas everyone.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I had to change the batteries last month and the dispaly was blank until I pressed the reset button on the remote.

Stan


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

jt-mt-21rs said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a digital camera that has a screen that displays "what the camera sees" as opposed to looking through a viewfinder, you can turn the camera on, point the remote at it and push a button on the remote. You'll be able to "see" the infrared signal transmitted by the remote on the camera's screen. It can see and display what you can't. This works with all kinds of infrared remotes - TV, VCR, Cable, etc., and both digital still and movie cameras that use display screens. It's one way to be sure the "remote" is actually sending a signal.

Larry M


----------

